# What do you have a 'thing' for?



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a thing for smiley people. I've only just realized this. I'm quite smiley myself and I tend to nervously laugh after everything I say and when people smile or laugh back, I'm more attracted to them. I hate when I initially smile at someone and they don't smile back.
What do you have a thing for?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a thing for affectinate people. I'm like a little boy sometimes where I need lots of hugs and affection in order to feel good with someone.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Artists and feminists. Do those count?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Quirky girls.

Just kidding. I have a thing for redheads. I've never been with one but I would melt in the presence of a beautiful redhead.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

People who are just kind and polite.


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

Leg and butt!

Seriously though:

I like eyes, hair (on their head)!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Athletic women, women into sports, and feminists.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Hands.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a thing for sexy women. I also have a thing for large amounts of money. And I especially have a thing for sexy women with large amounts of money.


----------



## Becca4550 (May 13, 2012)

Humor! That's a big one for me.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Girls who wear Chuck Taylor's


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

baked goods.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

redheads, surely.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

kneecaps


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a "thing" for getting chocolates, preferably blocks and knocking them together to hear that soft "clock" sound the texture and everything of it makes me happy, I have no idea why or what this means.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

hot for teacher: <specific>


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Artists and *feminists*. Do those count?


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Messy hair
Affectionate girls
Accents
Smiles


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Really feminine women
Legs, butt, and feet
Nice eyes
Pretty smile
Nice hair
Brunettes


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Latina's


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

River In The Mountain said:


> Hands.


Yesssssssssssssss. I really really love hands! Also big teeth :teeth


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

some scruff.
a nicely tamed beard.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A sweet, "aw shucks" attitude combined with self-assurance. Most lovable thing ever for me.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Scruffy
Sometimes longer hair
Eyes
Neck(idk weird I know)


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

glasses
accents
feminists


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hipsters.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Broad shoulders
Some facial hair


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys in hats! That's my thing...

Also Dark hair with bright/light eyes.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Noses and facial hair.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

cats. MANY cats


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a thing for geeky types. I also have a thing for 90s style haircuts.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Smiling! 
Giggling! :mushy
Teasing! :b

And if they're a geek...


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Guys tht are tall (like 6 foot or over), and guys tht wear glasses.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

A guy who can fix stuff for me (I'll hand him the tools while he's fixing my leaky faucet.) - Did not mean for that to sound dirty. 

Bad ***/rebel types who have the goods to back it up.

Tattoos - love seeing part of one on the upper arm if wearing a short-sleeved shirt

Facial hair.

Broad shouldered strapping young men.

Also love a man who is chivalrous and well-mannered.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Guys who are:
-nerdy
-depressed
-musically inclined
-intelligent
-shy, but very sexual
:b


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

sean88 said:


> Hipsters.


I had a thing for hipsters before you.


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

attractive, sweaty girls and girls with sexy shaped noses


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

Intelligent, nice, cute women that aren't overly outgoing.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Guys that are scared of me.

Awww...


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

artsy
glasses
brown hair
a little sarcasm
caring
analytical
gets lost while driving
random-face pictures
etc

lol. need to stop procrastinating with sleep


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> Guys that are scared of me.
> 
> Awww...


Why are you so scary ?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

hands
calm, chill demeanor
cute laugh
shyness
hairy nipples >:]

and the obvious sweet, caring, intelligent.



Legendary said:


> Weird girls that twitch and have a fungus collection.


a fungus collection sounds awesome.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

'Artsy' types
Deep-thinkers
Good manners
Humility


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Snow Bunny said:


> I have a thing for smiley people. I've only just realized this. I'm quite smiley myself and I tend to nervously laugh after everything I say and when people smile or laugh back, I'm more attracted to them. I hate when I initially smile at someone and they don't smile back.
> What do you have a thing for?


Yeah same, I get on better with people who smile and laugh ( I smile way too much irl - just not in photos for some reason). So naturally I'm gonna go for girls who smile and be put off those who don't.

I also love geekiness, kinkiness, playfulness and a good sense of humour.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

MoniqueS said:


> People who are just kind and polite.


Yeah this, and introverts. And guys who like to read.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Snow Bunny said:


> I have a thing for smiley people. I've only just realized this. I'm quite smiley myself and I tend to nervously laugh after everything I say and when people smile or laugh back, I'm more attracted to them. I hate when I initially smile at someone and they don't smile back.
> What do you have a thing for?


- artistic people
- people with slightly nerdy senses of humour


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

People who are little strange or wierd in some way.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Intelligence


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Big Noses

Legs ('Specially knees, ankles, inner thighs and feet)

Tea

Headphones and all other kinds of high end audio stuff (can't afford any of it but I like 'em anyway)

Light bulbs (And fixtures)


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

-Mysterious people
-females who love rock/metal
-caring/supportive type
-daring people


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

-Fat nerds
-Dark hair+pale skin
-Affectionate, happy people
-People that are odd and don't fit the cookie cutter mold


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Girls with jet black hair. It Drives me crazy


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> I have a thing for sexy women. I also have a thing for large amounts of money. And I especially have a thing for sexy women with large amounts of money.


Ha, I bet a girl like this would be the perfect girl. :yes


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Fat guys


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

for some reason I like girls with smaller boobs... makes me happy


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

- Tall women
- Short, curvy women
- Flat chested women
- "Bad girl" looks (tattoos, piercings, hair dye, certain clothes, etc)
- Likes comedy, sci-fi, rock music, "guy stuff" in general
- Funny, educated, but subdued sense of humor...like me, I guess


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Why are you so scary ?


Wish I knew.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i have always liked girls who were a little sassy and a little high manteince but not too much, there fun to tease when i feel comfortable around them


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

-Tall guys
-Goofy/cute laugh
-Intelligence 
-Funny
-A little mysteriousness 
-Likes animals
-Down to earth
-Strange mannerisms/lovable quirks
-Shyness
-Caring/kindness


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't mind me, just casually strolling through this thread...



meeps said:


> hairy nipples >:]


..wait...what?! :um


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I like messy hair, pretty eyes,

and Johnny Depp. Is anyone here Johnny Depp? I'll give you my virginity if you promise to let me snuggle with you for all eternity and no more sex ever again after that one time.


----------

